# Who said ya need a big dog lol



## Greg45 (Jan 25, 2014)

went to the woods this morning to shoot some tree rats didnt see any since the wind picked up I was at the top of a saddle stopped for a few then I hear it a pig starts squeeling like it was hit by lightening I watch the area where the sound was coming from and saw a big pig running fast with the smallest hog dog I ever saw looked like a Chihuahua or a terrier funnest thing i ever saw laughed  so hard my side still hurts wish I would have had a video cam to record it guess i need to invest in one lol


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 25, 2014)

I saw a video on Facebook of a Patterdale terrier latched onto a hog's ear.  That hog was squealing and slinging the dog around but the owner finally had to pin the hog and unlatch the terrier.


----------



## barberboys (Mar 29, 2014)

We have two jag they my be 15 lb a pice and catch as hard as my catch dog


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 30, 2014)

Myself and a friend got on a 300 pound male once and he killed the catch dog before we could help in the fight and my little beagle-fiest that didn't hardly weigh 15 pounds got on the hogs ear and kept him busy till we could throw and stick him, after that she became our hero.


----------



## Liveforthesqueal (Apr 1, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a small dog. The only reason we hunt big dogs with a running catch dog is so they dont break as easy.


----------

